# Can I connect a Wii U/Switch Pro Controller to a PC Without Blue-tooth?



## Polarise (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello, so my laptop does not have bluetooth but I want to be able to connect my Switch and/or Wii U Pro Controller to it. 

Is it possible to connect it by using the included wires so I could do emulation?


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 26, 2017)

No, at least for the WiiU one, USB is only for charging (it actually shows up on PC as a generic power-only device)

But you can probably buy a bluetooth card for 3 €


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 26, 2017)

Umm no it isn't. Cause if it was, we would be able to on the system is meant for. Which is why it works bluetooth only.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2017)

The simple answer is no. It's bluetooth or bust. The cable is just for charging.


----------

